# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  OpenSurgery

## Airicist

Website - opensurgery.net

Inventor - Frank Kolkman

----------


## Airicist

OpenSurgery
June 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Designer Frank Kolkman hacks 3D printer components to build DIY surgical robot
August 3, 2015




> Royal College of Art graduate Frank Kolkman has built an open-source machine that could enable people to perform keyhole surgery using a Playstation controller.


"Designer Frank Kolkman hacks 3D printer components to build DIY surgical robot"

by Ben Hobson
August 10, 2015

----------

